

Ask HN: Sites/non-web things you use? - xenoterracide

I think this is an insteresting question. I was originally going to post it in reply to a comment to why companies use degrees as filter, but then I decided I'd like to know what the other people on HN use. I might learn something.<p>1.) List the top 3 sites/things you visit/use daily (don't want to miss these things. like news sites, facebook, youtube, twitter, newspaper, talk show).<p>2.) The top 3 (non search, ask) resources (books, data collections).<p>3.) The 3 sites/things you waste time on.<p>4.) The top 3 places you go when you need help.<p>I would say:<p>1.) Linux Today, Slashdot, and Hacker news.<p>2.) safari.oreilly.com, IBM developerworks, my personal library.<p>3.) HN, Web Comics, Instant Messaging<p>4.) Google, Gentoo Forums, IRC (freenode).
======
mindcrime
1\. programming.reddit.com, Slashdot, Hacker News

(Honorable mention: java.net, theserverside.com and freshmeat.net)

2\. my personal library, Borders, Barnes & Noble

3\. Sluggy Freelance, User Friendly, Dilbert (Honorable Mention: BOFH )

4\. TriJUG Mail List, TriLUG Mail List, saloon.javaranch.com

------
markbao
1) Hacker News (addiction as of 3 weeks ago), Facebook, Wikipedia (honorable
mention: TechCrunch, TechMeme)

2) Wikipedia, personal library, town library

3) Twitter, AIM, Facebook (honorable mention: Wikipedia)

4) Google, php.net/manual, irc.freenode.net

------
brooksbp
1) Hacker News, Google Reader, Lambda the Ultimate

2) Computer books, Steve Yegge, Paul Graham, Knuth

3) Digg, Google Reader, Facebook

4) Google, Official Docs/Specs (for projects/languages), irc.freenode.net

------
auston
1\. Google, HN, Gmail

2\. My books at home, Google

3\. Digg, iChat, HN

4\. Google, iChat, Particular Docs for whatever I'm working with (PHP, Rails,
Python, GAE, JS, ETC)

------
modoc
1) Hacker News, Slashdot, BBC

2) Friends, Books, Google

3) OverheardInNewYork, CNN.com, Tivo Desktop(watching tv)

4) Google, Friends, seamframework.org

------
luct
In no particular order: 1) BBC News, Twitter, Digg 2) Friends, Uni Library,
Lecturers 3) Twitter, Digg, BBC iPlayer 4) Friends, Wiki, Google

------
dmix
Reddit, Hacker News, Google (Reader)

Answered all 4.

------
andr
congrats, that is the most abstract question in HN history!

------
edw519
Hacker News, Google, Yahoo email

